# Home Depot has pellets?



## hillbilly jim (Aug 5, 2016)

I am pleasantly surprised to discover H/D carries pellets. The prices listed on the site are showing (+/-) around a buck a pound. 

I figured they would carry chunks, but had no idea they carry pellets. I'm going this afternoon to see what they have on the shelf. I'm hoping to come home with a bag of Apple.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 5, 2016)

May I recommend purchasing only one bag of pellets...   A few years ago, I tried them in my AMNPS and found the taste they imparted to the meat, not something that was appetizing...   I finished using them in my pellet stove for heat...     I've tried corn cob bedding for animals...  all without success...

The clean taste Todd's pellets puts on meats can't be beat in my opinion...    The way I use Todd's pellets the cost at 1.50-$2.00 / # works out to about .03 - .04 cents per pound of meat I smoke....  Quality of some spices cost more than that...  Keep quality of the finished product in mind while searching for good deals...


*A-MAZE-N-PRODUCTS Home > PELLETS & DUST*






  




A-MAZE-N PELLETS are made from 100% Flavor Wood. Each A-MAZE-N PELLET flavor is a 100% natural product with no added fillers, binders or oils.
For example, if you order Apple, you will receive 100% Apple Wood in a pellet, not 20%-30% Apple Wood and 70%-80% Oak or Alder.

A-MAZE-N DUST is a special blend of sawdust that gives the A-MAZE-N SMOKER it's long and consistent smoke times.
Each A-MAZE-N DUST flavor is a 100% natural product. No additives, fillers, scents or oils have been added.


----------



## cmayna (Aug 5, 2016)

Yup to what Dave is saying.  At the beginning,  i tried various brands of pellets but when it came to finish product flavor,  Todds pellets have stayed in first place.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillbilly jim (Aug 5, 2016)

Yup. That's why I said "a" bag. Always test first.


----------



## hillbilly jim (Aug 6, 2016)

UPDATE-

Went by H/D yesterday, no pellets, only chips and chunks. I did pick up a bag of Apple and a bag of Pecan for hot smoking. Package said contents guaranteed as labeled.

Wally World had pellets, but were (pick a type) "flavored" oak. No thanks.

I'm happy with the Hickory pellets from Cookingpellets.com, but I think I'm going to look at Todd's site for other flavors. Based on my scale and calculator, Todd's pellets will cost me about a buck, fifty per smoke. Personal opinion, that's not much to pay for getting good quality smoke and flavor.

That's my story an' I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## dward51 (Aug 6, 2016)

*One thing to always do with pellets is read the entire front & back label.*   You want to make sure what wood is used in the entire pellet, not just for the flavor. Like DaveOmak pointed out, Todd's pellets are made from 100% flavor wood (ie, cherry pellets, are 100% cherry).  Some of the brands out there are a mix of flavor wood and other hardwoods, but this should be on the label somewhere.  I saw some food grade pellets at Academy Sports one day that were an oak or alder base with flavor wood added.  Price was much less than 100% smoke flavor wood pellets, but it's also using a more inexpensive base wood. Sounds like that may be what Hillbilly Jim found at Wallyworld.  Now how well do they smoke?  I don't know as I have not tried them.  May be just fine, but my point is be aware of exactly what you are buying as price alone is not a good indicator.  I for one think that in a small pellet tray or tube, it is important to have the flavor wood providing what smoke there is.

Also a side point for those new to using pellets, in the winter months you can find big bags of pellets at HD, Lowes, Walmart, etc..., but those are for pellet burning furnaces & stoves and not food smoking.  The wood in those is pretty much never going to be what you want to flavor your food.


----------

